# Rough lumber cheap south fl



## Billmars520 (Sep 1, 2013)

New to the forum .am sure it's been bought up but anyone have a source for inexpensive rough cut hardwood


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Billmars520 said:


> New to the forum .am sure it's been bought up but anyone have a source for inexpensive rough cut hardwood


check yellow pages for cabnet shop's and ask them where they buy their wood, they may tell you, if they buy their it must be the cheepest place or maybe just the best grade ? i buy from my friend that has a wood and cabnet shop supply , not the cheepest buy good quality and works with me, good luck


----------

